# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Edição 33 da revista bioaquaria

## João Cotter

Caros amigos,

Aí está mais uma *bioaquaria*...


Folheie e veja o vídeo!

Uma mão cheia de conteúdos doces e salgados, como foi a Interzoo 2012 e as novidades das grandes marcas.
Não perca esta semana nas bancas e melhores lojas de aquariofilia.
Procure a loja da especialidade mais perto de si: http://www.bioaquaria.pt/home/index....map&Itemid=156

Saudações

----------

